# Pa. campground review



## mark

With spring right around the corner, and camping season almost here, I thought I would post a review for the campground I wintered over at here in Williamsport Pa.
Normally I'm a very positive minded person, and don't like to say bad things about people/places, I like to concentrate on positive thoughts.. that being said.. Haleeka campground, just north of Williamsport Pa. (Home of the little league baseball world series) is the absolute worst campground it's ever been my misfortune to stay at, the water reeks of sulpher, even with a filter system, the electricity is unreliable, every week it "dips" momentarily which makes everything shut off then turn back on, not good for the electronics in your camper at all.... and the 21 cents per kwh you're billed for use isn't good for your wallet ($200 or more per month) The management? A gay male who's so bored that he has nothing better to do with his time than go around badmouthing campers and starting rumors, I personally heard him tell one man he would give him a free month of rent in exchange for "favors", right in front of the mans wife and kids ! Those people didn't stay long...
Of the 2 dozen or so places I've camped or full-timed, this place gets the worst grade... Pa. has many great places to camp and enjoy nature, Haleeka campground is not one of them.
If you're going to be camping in Pa. let me know, I can recommend some very good spots


----------



## ricebowl

Thanks for the review! I'll definitely stay away from this one. I don't get to go camping much, although I definitely want to more often, especially with my dog. Do you know of any good camping grounds in Pa that are pet-friendly? I'm mostly looking to drive from NYC and pitch up a tent or two (probably 4 people, 2 dogs). Electricity isn't a necessity, but running water in a bathhouse would be nice for the ladies coming with.

Your help is appreciated!! I'm doing my own research but it's hard to tell what's going to be worth the trip or not. I won't be able to get out to camping that often so I like to make each trip count.


----------



## mark

From NYC? how far are you looking to drive and what do you like to do when you camp? Do you prefer state campgrounds/private? There's a great state campground probably about 2-2 1/2 hours from you. Ricketts Glenn has a beach, hiking, and some beautiful waterfalls. The main hike is around the series of falls, and it's beautiful. We also have the Pa. grand canyon, also great camping and very scenic. If you want to let me know what you look for when you camp, I could e-mail you a list of places I've been and links to websites for those places that have websites if you'd like.


----------



## dogbone

As Mark has said Pa. is a great place to camp. PA Grand Canyon is an excellent area. There a few nice places just crossed the jersey line. Canoeing, flea markets, candle shops, Buskill Falls, just to name a few activity's. White water rafting is available not far from there in NY on the Delaware River.
Let us know what your into and I'm sure you will get plenty of help.


----------



## ricebowl

Ricketts Glen sounds very nice, I came across that in my research. Glad you recommend it. Are the hiking trails with the waterfalls walking distance from the camp grounds, or do you have to hop in the car and drive over to them? I think anything about 2 hours away is fine or under 3hrs. I'm looking to hike scenic trails with my dog on-leash and maybe have some water activities as well (without the dog). Just kayaking a calm lake or pond. A list of camp grounds you've been to and their web sites would be VERY helpful. Thanks a lot!

What's the main difference between state and private camp grounds?


----------



## mark

Ricketts glenn is pretty spread out, depending on which section you camp in you'll probably want to drive from the camping area to the trailhead. 

The main differences between the two is that state campgrounds, being owned by the state, are usually very well maintained, have rules that are enforced, like no alcohol, (but in 20 years they haven't caught me yet) some allow pets, others don't, you pretty much have to research before you go, and reservations are suggested, they fill up fast. 
Judging by my experience state campgrounds rates are better in most areas, and almost every one I've been to offered hiking, canoeing, swimming and other recreational activities. Some of the privately owned campgrounds really didn't offer much, but wanted top dollar for what was basically a parking spot adorned by a few trees. 
Most of the spots I've been will be 3-4 hours from you but well worth the drive if you have all weekend, I"ll get together a list and some info and links and get it to you soon.


----------



## MeeMaw

What ever you decide STAY AWAY FROM SUSQUEHANNA CAMPGROUND!!!! It is located just outside of Jersey Shore, Pa. The owner is bi-polar and does not take meds to help correct it. Very unpredictable. He has no set price , depends on his mood that day. The water sucks, no sewage, and maybe the bathhouse will be open and maybe it won't. Worst ever!!!!


----------



## mark

*I agree !*

MeeMaw,I completely agree with everything you said about Susquehanna campground. I stayed there for the season in 2003, absolutely the worst ! 

Unfortunately the Williamsport area only has 2 campgrounds nearby, Susquehanna, and Haleeka, and they both are terrible places. 

There are campgrounds that are well maintained and have decent owners, but both are a long drive from williamsport/jersey shore, and on back roads where I wouldn't attempt to take my 30' fifth wheel


----------



## JoeS

I'm not familiar with NJ laws on state parks but from the map I looked at you have a lot of parks near you. Does the state not allow 5thwheels to camp at them? Its different here in Vegas all of our state parks allow camping


----------



## dogbone

Mark, have you been to or looked at Mohonk Preserve in New Paltz, NY? North Lake is also within your drive time. Waterfalls at both. Mohonk has a lake and rock climbing is available. The is an Inn there, but at $400 bucks a night, you might want to look for a campground near by. There are a few. North Lake is a campground. 
In the area of Mohonk there is a place called Crystal Caves. You can hike up and go through the cavern. There is ice inside til June. There is also a lake on the top of the mountain.

JoeS, I'm not to familiar with all the state parks or forests. I have been to Stokes. There are no site's for trailers. Tent and cabin rental only. If your looking to travel. Assateauge Is. has a state and national park on it. State has water and elec. They don't allow dogs. The national is dry camping. You camp on the ocean or bay which ever you prefer. Wild ponies and Pygmy Deer roam around free. Both parks will handle trailers.


----------



## JoeS

We like to hike at Red Rock and we have been to Zion National Park which I would recommend if your on this side of the States.


----------



## mark

*williamsport camping*

in williamsport PA full-timing with 2 adults and 2 kids, traveling to earn a good living, there is nothing


----------

